# Awning Cleaner



## wkwilson (Mar 12, 2011)

I've heard there is a really good cleaner you can purchase at a dollar store or Dollar Tree and it works great on awnings but I can't remember what it is. Anyone know?


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

I use Oxiclean, works well..


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just add some dishwashing liquid and bleach to some warm water. That'll clean and remove mildew spots just fine.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Simple Green concentrate works well and smells good, or if you want to go nuts Clorox Clean Up spray works well too.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I use a mix of bleach and Simple Green. ----Mike


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Be careful with bleach - at least full strength. It is really harsh on the vinyl and rubber parts and especially the threads. It breaks them down just like it does the dirt and stains. 
I have used full strength Simple Green. Spray it on after dark and roll up the awning overnight. Next morning, unroll and spray clean. Works really well. Phillip


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I use liquid car wash with some bleach added. Put it in an empty hose end sprayer like the one in the image below and spray it on from a distance to keep the bleach of of me. I spray the awning on both sides, roll it up for 15-20 minutes, then unroll and scrub with a long handled brush. Rolling it up gives the bleach some time to do it's thing without running off the awning.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Be careful with bleach - at least full strength. It is really harsh on the vinyl and rubber parts and especially the threads. It breaks them down just like it does the dirt and stains.
> I have used full strength Simple Green. Spray it on after dark and roll up the awning overnight. Next morning, unroll and spray clean. Works really well. Phillip


I use bleach because if I remember correctly the manual says bleach and dish soap. I just prefer simple green. I don't go full strength. ---Mike


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The dollar store stuff is simple green knock off called LA's Totally Awesome!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used Mold Armor House wash - that I bought at BJ's for about $9.00 (2 bottles).


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if Simple Green is harmful to grass? The only place at my house to clean ours would put the awning out over the grass and Im afaid of killing the grass.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

From the simple green web site FAQ section:

_Grass or Plants- Is Simple Green® safe for vegetation?
Diluted Simple Green will not harm grass or flowers, but 
it´s always a good idea to rinse foliage after it has 
had contact with Simple Green and to water-in Simple 
Green into the soil. The wetting agents in Simple Green 
will help retain moisture in soil. _


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Pressure washer works fastest and easiest for me, cleans the trailer too.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, another awesome but expensive product is Wet & Forget. I have found it Ace Hardware stores. I used it on the roof, vent covers and a/c cover. Did a great job. phillip


----------

